# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Política, Legislación y Tributación  La administracion  pública y la agricultura

## wgalloso

LA ADMINISTRACION  PÚBLICA Y LA AGRICULTURAWALTER GALLOSO  ASESOR LEGAL  985105276Asistimos al inicio de  un nuevo gobierno en la cual todos los peruanos anhelamos que  se inicien los cambios, reformas, transformaciones o  lo que  queramos llamar, orientado a lograr una mayor eficiencia de la administración pública.La experiencia que hemos acumulado los dedicados al campo, y en el caso nuestro a un contacto directo con la administración, es que día a día constatamos  que no existe dentro de la mentalidad del funcionario  con capacidad de decisión, e incluso del trabajador común y corriente una filosofía de servicio es decir, ser el ente facilitador entre esta relación Estado  Ciudadano.Sin embargo la realidad es otra, pues aún no se rompe  el viejo esquema en  el cual el ingreso a la función pública se llega por el favor político, lo cual conlleva que el  que ejerce la función no lo hace pensando en brindar servicios al ciudadano, sino se orienta básicamente a cumplir los designios de quien depende su nombramiento o designación en el cargo; lo cual conlleva a  ser un ente negativo en esta relación invocada (ciudadano común y corriente - estado).Así veremos por ejemplo en el caso de la agricultura, cuando uno solicita una gestión por ejemplo en  Las Autoridades Locales del Agua, las cuales pese a tener un TUPA, sus decisiones no se adecuan a dicha norma, sino que imponen en muchos casos criterios personales, burocratización en la tramitación, lo cual hace interminable tener sus licencias formalmente, conllevando a que  en muchos casos  se tenga que ir de la informalidad a la formalidad ( es decir se invierten los procesos), justamente por cuanto el  Estado es inoperante y lejos de ser un facilitador de la inversión se convierte en muchos casos en un limitante; y ello pasa justamente en que no existe  una filosofía de SERVICIO CIUDADANO (salvo honrosas excepciones, como por ejemplo  el Jefe del Ala Pisco, que es un servidor público honesto y facilitador de las gestiones que uno realiza; enmarcando las decisiones en solicitar el cumplimiento de los requisitos exigibles); sin embargo esto no es extensible en todos los valles; en los cuales incluso por quejas de los agricultores exigen estipendios para todo trámite ( es decir corrupción); lo cual debemos de orientarnos a desterrar de la administración pública, pues para ello el estado les paga una remuneración. Igual hemos podido apreciar en las distintas instituciones vinculadas con el Agro, lo cual por la salud del país  debería de cambiar.Frente a ello pensamos que debe de aplicarse la Ley del Silencio Administrativo Positivo, en todas las gestiones que se realice tendentes a lograr un pronto pronunciamiento del funcionario público dentro del plazo estipulado en el TUPA, caso contrario darse por aprobado lo solicitado y con ello,  aplicarse en forma  drástica  las sanciones que prevé la propia norma, frente a la omisión del ejercicio de sus funciones y evitar con ello la dilación de los procedimientos en perjuicio de los administrados,  creemos que ya es hora que pongamos a caminar al estado en la misma dinámica que avanza la economía del  Perú. Temas similares: Artículo: Más de 100 técnicos de la ANA iniciaron capacitación en administración del agua Artículo: Adex: desafío de próxima administración de gobierno es aprovechamiento de los TLC El cumplimiento de los plazos en la administración pública;  anhelo imposible Minag aprueba contrato de fideicomiso para administración del Fondo de Seguro Agropecuario Ejecutivo designa a Superintendente Nacional de Administración Tributaria

----------

